# Need drivers for webcam



## BRZRKR (Dec 7, 2006)

I have an unknown brand webcam that I am trying to find drivers for. I dont really know much about it so any help would be appreciated. Here is a picture of it.



It also has two numbers on the bottom of it, they are No:CM10401-20001 and 21200238. I hope this is enough for someone to find out what it is. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.camera-drivers.com/drivers/270/270855.htm


----------



## BRZRKR (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks. I downloaded the driver and installed it but what do I do from here?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l the manual here
http://www.chen-source.com/download/files/pc-cam-install-out.jpg


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you need software try this freeware
http://lundie.ca/fwink/


----------



## BRZRKR (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry to be a pain but it wont let me setup the camera through the hardware wizard. Could you give me a step by step guide to installing it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you d/l and look at the manual and install the software for it


----------



## BRZRKR (Dec 7, 2006)

I looked at the manual but it didnt help me because I dont have the cd. And yes I downloaded the software.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the camera install the software first


----------



## BRZRKR (Dec 7, 2006)

Still no luck. Oh well thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

contact their tech support
http://www.chen-source.com.tw/suppo...drivers&keyword=CM10401-2C41&os=all&sort=date


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't looked, but if those drivers are in an archive and it tells you to extract them, note the location. When you plug in the webcam and are prompted to install, choose advanced and choose to install from a specific location. Use have disk to point it to the drivers you downloaded. You can also try Windows Update and the online driver check in that same wizard to download some drivers.

-Eddie


----------

